# Moss tree?



## Rrny (Jan 3, 2017)

Im looking for some information on how to make a realistic moss tree. What kind of moss is best? How to get it to stay on branches or driftwood. Is moss or whatever is used prone to added algea growth? The tanks at my lfs with java moss and similar tend to always have long green hair algea. Anyways I have a few bonsai trees that didnt survive the winter and I would like to include one in my tank. Any information/pictures/old posts on the process would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LaCW9UIMNwg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Rrny said:


> What kind of moss is best?


My own preference for moss tree -- Peacock, Taiwan, Christmas.


----------



## elusive77 (Sep 27, 2016)

You can use any type of moss and it will work. Just use whatever you like best. I also used some small pieces of filter sponge to give it a little extra bulk and support. The moss grows over and covers it eventually and it looks nice. Gel superglue is definitely the way to go as far as attaching. It works very well and is very easy. You can even use it under water.


----------



## Rrny (Jan 3, 2017)

Im very interested in trying it out. Ill have to try your ideas out. Now do people typically have algea issues with these types of moss? The java moss at my lfs always has stringy hair algea on it. But then again they say the tanks are not set up for plants, the plants stay alive long enough to be sold...or moves to the clearance/half dead tank. I have also read on here that when trimming moss you have to be careful because trimmings will land and grow in random places. Is the moss tree problematic?


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

It depends on the mood you want. 

Scary, dreary tree - weeping moss 
Cheerful tree - flame moss


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

weeping, xmas, taiwain, peacock work & look the best.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Opare said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LaCW9UIMNwg


Great video. Using sponge to build volume of the canopy is a nice technique!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

KayakJimW said:


> Great video. Using sponge to build volume of the canopy is a nice technique!


Hah not my video though, should thank Dennis/XiaoZhuang (he posts on this forum occasionally). I shared just the video because I thought it was a really good technique and I haven't done the moss trees myself, so all knowledge I have on them would be in the video. He makes a lot of good content in general, I highly recommend all planted aquarists subscribe to him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkohanzo (Dec 21, 2016)

Depends what kind of tree you want honestly. Ive seen christmas moss make some awesome evergreen looking trees (image below) and also some awesome looking bonsai trees. But it will all take ALOT of pruning and trimming. Once you slack on that it looks less like a tree and more like an unwashed middle aged bald guy. Im doing christmas moss and Love it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2016)

My attempt using Bonsai wood, Super glue, sponge and Christmas Moss 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> My attempt using Bonsai wood, Super glue, sponge and Christmas Moss


Beautiful execution! That's an amazing piece of wood you started with. For the base to be that thick compared to the capillary branches, I'm assuming "Bonsai wood" is exactly that? Or is there a type of flora that grows like that in less time? If it's an actual bonsai skeleton, a lot of time and love went into getting it to look like that. I recently started dabbling in growing bonsai trees. If I eventually create something that looks as nice as that wood, I'll be a happy man. But I imagine it'll take decades to do so


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2016)

KayakJimW said:


> Beautiful execution! That's an amazing piece of wood you started with. For the base to be that thick compared to the capillary branches, I'm assuming "Bonsai wood" is exactly that? Or is there a type of flora that grows like that in less time? If it's an actual bonsai skeleton, a lot of time and love went into getting it to look like that. I recently started dabbling in growing bonsai trees. If I eventually create something that looks as nice as that wood, I'll be a happy man. But I imagine it'll take decades to do so




Yeah I hear bonsai trees take years to get that big. It is a bonsai tree but I bought it didn't grow it... I actually got it from a garden Center in the UK which was a surprise. They had loads of them but this was their biggest they had. 

It gives the whole tank a great affect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

Using foam as a base saves a lot of time waiting for the moss to grow and fill out. I'll be using filter media myself but the wool type. I want a droopy kind of tree.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

KayakJimW said:


> Beautiful execution! That's an amazing piece of wood you started with. For the base to be that thick compared to the capillary branches, I'm assuming "Bonsai wood" is exactly that? Or is there a type of flora that grows like that in less time? If it's an actual bonsai skeleton, a lot of time and love went into getting it to look like that. I recently started dabbling in growing bonsai trees. If I eventually create something that looks as nice as that wood, I'll be a happy man. But I imagine it'll take decades to do so



Look up Dragon Wood, its what I'm using for mine and I bought it locally. Its almost identical and readily available. Here is a link to a pic. its the second one.

Dragonwood- drift wood 

This is a pic of the one I picked up


Dan


----------



## Rrny (Jan 3, 2017)

How much did you pay for that dragon wood? Looks just like an old dead bonsai. A pretty nice one also. Probably around 15-20 years old.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

It appears that Dragonwood is what some vendors call the bonsai bones. Dragonwood can also refer to some larger swamp hardwoods used for bird perches and some woodworking applications. I read the name likely came from _Draggin' Wood_, which is how the collectors have to remove it from the swamps. They drag it out. I couldn't find anywhere that said Dragonwood referred to a certain species of flora. This interested me too, because it seemed bizarre that so many awesome dead bonsai trees are readily available. I Googled "bonsai wood for aquariums" and found a few vendors with pieces ranging from $40 to $80 depending on how cool they looked. I guess if your bonsai doesn't survive the winter, or dies for other reasons, it's cool that it can_ live on _in someone's tank


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2016)

Any updates Dan? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

